

Too Many People Buying iPhones Other Than the 5 - shawndumas
http://daringfireball.net/linked/2013/04/29/knock-on-apple

======
bryanlarsen
Yet if it was more accurately framed as $2000 for an iPhone 4 with 2 years of
service or $2200 for an iPhone 5 with 2 years of service, she probably would
never have picked the iPhone 4. She might have picked the iPhone 5 or she
might have picked a dumb phone that didn't require a data plan.

------
jaynate
Yep, great point, it cannot possibly hurt Apple to have new customers coming
into the ecosystem. After all they are going to be buying apps from the app
store where Apple takes a 30% cut. The device is only the beginning. They are
probably also likely to buy other Apple products - like MacBooks. This was
Jobs' strategy when he moved advertising dollars to the iPod. He knew it would
move more Macs (although in the early days iPods required a Mac).

------
enkrs
If this shows anything, it's that Apple is feeling the pressure to for faster
planed obsolescence. People don't go running after Samsung Galaxy S2 released
around the same time, because for a long time Galaxy was stuck with an out of
date Android version, while the iPhone ran the latest iOS as soon as it was
released and will probably run the next one.

Devices that last long, can't get todays' short term investors happy.

------
junto
I disagree with this. I would buy a new iPhone, but I wouldn't buy a new
iPhone 5. I truly can't see much innovation between the 5 and the 4S, except
for a bigger screen and slightly faster, whoopee doo.

If you are going to sell over-priced luxury goods, then you need to make sure
that you don't out-compete YOURSELF.

~~~
BryantD
Leaving aside innovation, I think it'd be reasonable to add LTE and a 20%
weight loss to that list.

------
SpikeDad
Anyone read the daringfireball post? Seem not.

The POINT of his posting was to call out the moronic pundits for never being
satisfied. At first criticizing Apple for not having a lower-priced iPhone and
then in the same breath criticizing consumers who purchase the older iPhones
because they are lower-priced.

The stupid decisions of consumers to purchase lower-priced phones considering
how many years the cost of the phone will be amortized (at least in the
prevalent US cellular phone market) had absolutely nothing to do with the
article - however true that is.

